# Why are people so cruel



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

I adopt a beautiful calico manx kitty 2 days ago,the lady meet me about half way between my house and hers she said she was also meeting someone else and it would save me a drive so I reluctantly agreed.
She brought the kitty in a kennel I look at her thru the kennel because I did not want her to bolt in the parking lot on a busy street she look ok as far as I could tell no runny eyes,sneezing ect.. 



So I get her home and put her in to a big kennel to quarantine her for a few days to make sure everything's good and set up a vet appt. I did notice she was verrrry skinny and then she used the litter box OMG the poop was liquid and smelled real bad I knew something was up right away.



Fast forward to today I take her to the vet she only weight 3 lbs and was 8 month old the vet said. She looked like about 4 month she was so small he was very concerned about her and want to run a feline leukemia test on her so we did and it came back positive my heart is breaking because there is no cure for feline leukemia so humane euthanasia is the only choice.


I am kicking my self in the butt because I know better I should have went and seen her at the lady's house,she had to have know this cat was sick she did not just get the diarrhea over night that bad she must have been suffering with this for quit awhile she hardly ate anything at my house so I know she was not eating much at hers.. Why would she give me a sick cat some people are so darn cruel.

So I call the lady right away to tell if she has other cats she best have them tested and she acts like she had no idea the kitty was sick please if she was in the house like she claimed and never been outside like she knew this kitty was sick..





:rip: Vee kitty she is in a better place with no more suffering,thanks for listening it really suck going for high to low so fast I only had her for 2 days put I was already attached to her.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry that happened  poor thing, I can't imagine how much pain she was in. So glad you made the right decision.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

So sorry! You made the right decision for the kitty. People are cruel!


----------



## BellaDella (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so so sorry and angry that this happened to you. Pawning off a sick cat like, that, :wacko:. Why couldn't she take it to a local ASPCA or something... The only comfort that I have in this story is that ONE DAY, this woman's bad karma will come around...


----------

